# عالم الفن > منتدى المسلسلات >  جديد : مسلسل 24 الموسم السابع

## أميرة قوس النصر

الحلقات مترجمة وبحجم أقل من 99 ميجا
والموضوع متجدد فور عرض الحلقات على قناة فوكس

الحلقة الأولى

http://www.ad...04c31aa4649 918412f96e346f.html



الحلقة الثانية

http://rapids.../files/183086786/24.S07E02.rmvb

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا اميره
مسلسل رائع جدا

----------


## ريمي

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

_شكرااا مها .._

----------


## زهره التوليب

يسلموا

----------

